# Breeding fish for profit



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

I know breeding/selling fish for profit on this site is not allowed, however I am going to need a source of income...
my question is, What is a fish that is bred remotely easy, that i could actualy profit from. (When i say profit there are at least a dozen FS near my house that i would attempt to sell too.) The fish would need to be able to be housed in a 55, and obviously be freshwater. i have no preferance as to what the fish looks likeor how it acts, jus wanna know a fish that i could profit from
again please close this, i would not posted if i didnt desperatly need the money


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

convicts, guppies , goldfish. nice and easy. They all breed like mad.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

buzzz said:


> convicts, guppies , goldfish. nice and easy. They all breed like mad.


yea, but i need something that a petstore would buy, breeding those is all too common. Actualy im pretty sure 3 of the LFS that i would try to sell to breed their own cons. guppies golds etc... so im looking to have a somewhat unique breeding pair


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

try breeding some pretty guppies, they sell for 2-3 buxs each.
goodluck with your venture.


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

buzzz said:


> try breeding some pretty guppies, they sell for 2-3 buxs each.
> goodluck with your venture.


thanks, im gonna need allll the luck possible lol thanks for the advice


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

your looking about it the wrong way

if they breed easily they are most likely cheap and would have to sell thousands to make profit while if you put more effort into rarer fish you will make a better profit

if you keep herps you could try somethign like ball python morph breeding 
they only breed once a season but if you have the right combos you can make some decent money


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> your looking about it the wrong way
> 
> if they breed easily they are most likely cheap and would have to sell thousands to make profit while if you put more effort into rarer fish you will make a better profit
> 
> ...


i know what ur sayin, i would have no issue buying a more exotic fish/ spending more money to get them to breed, when i think hardness to breed i think a fish thats hard to tell male v. female and could potentially kill eachother. I mean i will have plenty of time to do regular tank maintanance/ make sure things go the way theyre suppose to


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

not sure really like said before if it breeds easy theres prolly a ton for sale everywhere lol

im seting up a tank rite now to try to breed gold macs


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

febsalien said:


> not sure really like said before if it breeds easy theres prolly a ton for sale everywhere lol
> 
> im seting up a tank rite now to try to breed gold macs


yea i have a tank set up with red, im 99.9% sure i have 2 females and a male. I dont know what the males problem is.., if my reds would breed id be all set 1 inchers are 20 bucks in my LFS lol,


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Youre NOT going to breed anything for profit in a 55 gallon.

If it is cheap and easy to breed you are going to need many set ups to sell in quantity.

Im attempting to breed marbled motoro rays. I have two females and a male. Ive sunk around $1000 in the trio of rays. Not to mention the custom 320 and the fact rays eat a TON.

I dont think Im going to get rich off of this but Im hoping to have 6-10 pups a year and sale for $250-300. I should at least make my money back and once the female really start going maybe make a little spare change.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

JD7.62 said:


> Youre NOT going to breed anything for profit in a 55 gallon.
> 
> If it is cheap and easy to breed you are going to need many set ups to sell in quantity.
> 
> ...


ya thats what i was saying. If they are easy to breed you will need thosands of tanks or ponds to do it. The only way you could make money with a 55 is probably something that has never been bred or ver few times.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

You aren't going to make much money at this. You better get a real job.







My work is hiring. $13.00 to start/no experience.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

buzzz said:


> try breeding some pretty guppies, they sell for 2-3 buxs each.
> goodluck with your venture.


Incorrect. The LFS is selling them for $2-3 apiece, but that is at mature size (which sometimes takes up to 4 months to achieve), and they're buying them at next to nothing from large scale distributors... Think .25 cents or less per fish.

Unless you get into rare stuff and do shipping, its hard/impossible to do anything profitable in just one 55g.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

fishguy1313 said:


> You aren't going to make much money at this. You better get a real job.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably the best advice in this thread.









As others have said, making money off of fish and breeding them is very hard. Impossible if you have only one tank like you do... You'd need a large set-up and a lot of cash to get it going. It's just not realistic.


----------

